# Refurb : Diamond cut to spray painted, images required



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi All, 

I've just bought a new car (new to me, 3 1/2 years old) I enquired regarding a refurb.... £40 per wheel spray painted but to have a diamond cut refurb it was £200 per wheel! I'm being slightly indecisive because of the fact I've never seen any diamond cut wheels having had a painted wheel refurb. Does anyone have any images of before/after pics where they've gone down the cheaper option route? My thoughts are, after reading a lot about diamond cut refurbs and lack of warranty, milky appearance after so long etc that having a painted refurb would be better or alternatively buying a new set of alloys if I don't like the look of diamond cut painted. Pics and thoughts and advice most welcome.

Cheers


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I got quoted £60 a wheel. I have diamond cut AMG's on my car and they have a lot of whiteworm. I've been told the white worm appears no matter what you do so would have to get them done more regular than a powder coated wheel.


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes there is the milky appearance/corroding on mine and a lot of scratches on the rims from the previous owner which is why I want them sorting sooner rather than later. Will post a pic in a bit so people can see. The time I spent trying to get the buggers clean yesterday is swaying me to a new set :lol:


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.diamondalloys.co.uk/sysimages/rszimages/diamond-alloys-wheel-refurbishment_gl4_da5_25.jpg vs http://www.overfinch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/COLLECTION3.jpg/ is the best I can find...gives you some sort of idea.


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Here is a very quick and crappy photoshop to give you an idea of them painted one colour.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

£200 per wheel sounds very steep. I've been quoted around £110 in the past from very good quality wheel refurbishment companies.

I had a set of 20" alloys and they are usually diamond cut on the edge. Like you, was worried about the durability so opted to have them painted all in silver instead:



I've now got a new car with the same style wheels, but these are diamond cut from the factory....and well...the finish looks amazing!



Its certainly a tricky decision....


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

digimac said:


> Here is a very quick and crappy photoshop to give you an idea of them painted one colour.


Could you photoshop it with the silver in it too??? Definitely don't like it all black


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

DrEskimo said:


> £200 per wheel sounds very steep. I've been quoted around £110 in the past from very good quality wheel refurbishment companies.
> 
> I had a set of 20" alloys and they are usually diamond cut on the edge. Like you, was worried about the durability so opted to have them painted all in silver instead:
> 
> ...


Yes tricky and it's making me even more indecisive than usual. The ones sprayed silver look good but soon as you look at the diamond cut there's just no comparison at side of each other. I think the guy who was doing the refurb plumped £200 per wheel out of the air just to sway me into him doing them! The point he made though would be my car being off the road for around 14 days whilst he sent them off for the diamond cut! There's no way I can be without a car for longer than a couple of days which is another reason I was going down the spray paint route or a new set


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd take the opportunity to choose a new colour for your existing alloys - for instance I think a mid-gray semi-matte finish would look pretty nice on your white car, and you can obviously keep the pink centres. Any decent powder coater should be able to sort you out for about £70 / wheel. No worries about fragile diamond turned finishes, and a same day or next day turnaround.


----------



## bigbossw (Jun 10, 2015)

any chance i could get to not have diamond cut wheels i would take, cheapens the look of the vehicle. Unless it is a lease car and has to be returned in the same condition just get them painted


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

Try lepsons? They will do re paint and diamond cut refurb for 340 plus the vat up to 18" there top notch too


----------



## paul.jarratt (Aug 27, 2015)

I have 20 inch v spokes wanted £130 a wheel but looked like already been done only problem with diamond cut you can only do 1or 2 times so I have gone just having them powdercoated can do any colour you wish then pick mine up tomorrow


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

> Try lepsons? They will do re paint and diamond cut refurb for 340 plus the vat up to 18" there top notch too


I think the point is the OP isn't keen to do a diamond cut refurb as diamond cut wheels are fundamentally less durable than fully coated ones.


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

steelghost said:


> I think the point is the OP isn't keen to do a diamond cut refurb as diamond cut wheels are fundamentally less durable than fully coated ones.


Sorry! It sounded like he is put off by the price I simply offered a cheaper option in my opinion they look rubbish All black, granted it's only photoshop and my personal taste


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Just get them painted, diamond cut bits silver, the rest black. You'll still get a decent contrast and the silver will still look bright, they just won't have the same 'bling' in the sunshine.

I'm amazed so many manufacturers still persist with diamond cut finishes, even the premium brands struggle to stop them corroding within the warranty period, hate to think how much it's cost them over the years having to replace wheels with the dreaded white worm.


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

Ashtray said:


> Try lepsons? They will do re paint and diamond cut refurb for 340 plus the vat up to 18" there top notch too


I've heard them mentioned quite a bit. Will look into that along with the other one I've seen recommended a lot.


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

paul.jarratt said:


> I have 20 inch v spokes wanted £130 a wheel but looked like already been done only problem with diamond cut you can only do 1or 2 times so I have gone just having them powdercoated can do any colour you wish then pick mine up tomorrow


Yes that was the other thing that put me off ~ 1 or 2 times. Before and after pics once you've collected them please :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

We use lepsons to refurb all of our ford diamond cut alloys, they do them to a 100% oem finish. 

Honestly, you wouldn't notice the difference. 

We send them about 60 a week with a 3-4 day turn around.


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

Ashtray said:


> Sorry! It sounded like he is put off by the price I simply offered a cheaper option in my opinion they look rubbish All black, granted it's only photoshop and my personal taste


:lol::lol::lol: SHE not he :lol::lol::lol:

Yes at the pop of £200 I was, when I know I can get a new set of alloys for less than £800. At the cost of £800 it doesn't justify or warrant a refurb. I do like diamond cut but not to the tune of a pricey refurb without warranty


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Not sure where you are located but do you have a wheelspecialist branch nearby? Think they have a few branches nationally and they did those silver alloys i use to own. Very good service and do a full strip, sand, sand blast, paint, lacquer and bake. Was about £400 for all 4 20" wheels and comes with 12month warranty on the finish.


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

Harry_p said:


> Just get them painted, diamond cut bits silver, the rest black. You'll still get a decent contrast and the silver will still look bright, they just won't have the same 'bling' in the sunshine.
> 
> I'm amazed so many manufacturers still persist with diamond cut finishes, even the premium brands struggle to stop them corroding within the warranty period, hate to think how much it's cost them over the years having to replace wheels with the dreaded white worm.


That's what I was thinking (closer match as possible)....but.... It's a shame I can't find somewhere that can use some software to show me different colour examples on my wheels before deciding on colour. I have a few ideas in my head but actually seeing the visual outcome would be better :thumb:


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

DrEskimo said:


> Not sure where you are located but do you have a wheelspecialist branch nearby? Think they have a few branches nationally and they did those silver alloys i use to own. Very good service and do a full strip, sand, sand blast, paint, lacquer and bake. Was about £400 for all 4 20" wheels and comes with 12month warranty on the finish.


Yes there's one in Nottingham. That's who I have contacted today. Going to pop in and discuss things but they haven't got any software programme either for me to see what the finished product would look like using different colours.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Emro23uk said:


> Yes there's one in Nottingham. That's who I have contacted today. Going to pop in and discuss things but they haven't got any software programme either for me to see what the finished product would look like using different colours.


Need a kind member who is skilled with Photoshop!


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

I did have a go myself using an app a few weeks back, must say the outcome was facinating and ended up with what looked like square wheels and a kids drawing:lol:


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> Need a kind member who is skilled with Photoshop!


I was long time ago when I did whole bunch of photoshop, all automotive rlated, I think I can still nail it. What do you need help with? :wave:


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

Your going to wish you hadn't asked haha. Will sort some pics for you to have a go with and thanks for this :thumb:


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

This to go over black areas with a standard silver. Tell you what, just have a play about with them....only I'm not sure how much you can do with photoshop. Colour combi's would be black/silver with pink flake on the black, pink/silver, black/pink flake, black/silver.....basically nothing all one colour :lol::lol:


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

I had one of my diamond cut 17" refurbished. Think it was 106 including VAT. 1 year on about 10k still looks new. In-fact the car is a 63 plate and there's been no clouding at all on any of them


----------

